# Ice/water underlayment



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

In MN the inspectors want it on everything, even if it's a shed. I'm pretty sure it is code. Whether it is heated or not, it can still have ice on the eaves.


----------



## twaters12 (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks! I'm in upstate NY. Our local codes says one thing and the State code says another. We do get some ice here.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

You will still get some ice with snow melt from daytime sun and nighttime freeze, but not like youll get from indoor heat escaping to the attic and enhancing the thaw and re-freeze overthe eave, even during the day on the really cold days. I have no heat ion my garage, and do not get ice dams, even with the biggtest snowfalls.


----------



## jmorgan (Feb 10, 2005)

I think it is a good idea, due to the sunmelt ice dams mentioned. I believe code requirements are 24" inside the warm wall, which implys heated space only. In my area, ice dam protection is not required for unheated areas.
Jim


----------



## twaters12 (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank you all for your help. It is appreciated.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

AaronB said:


> You will still get some ice with snow melt from daytime sun and nighttime freeze, but not like youll get from indoor heat escaping to the attic and enhancing the thaw and re-freeze overthe eave, even during the day on the really cold days. I have no heat ion my garage, and do not get ice dams, even with the biggtest snowfalls.


I don't either and i have a two car detached garage not heated and not insulated.

Ps. Ice and water shield isn't a code requirement where i live. Because when my house was re roofed last summer i said i wanted it and the carpenter said i really didn't need it but he could put it under the starter singles above gutters.


----------



## jmorgan (Feb 10, 2005)

747,
I'm not sure where kankakee county is, but the greater Chicago Area requires ice dam protection as per code. 24" inside the warm wall. Grumpy is from IL., maybe he will see this and respond. Or try posting to www.rooferscentral.com, he will see it there for sure.
Jim


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Im in Illinois also, and Chicago doesnt even require a permit for roofing. No Inspectiona are ever doen, no code is ever enforced regarding roofing.

Some municipailties require it for heated space, some do not.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Aaron did you have to get one for your sisters house. If so what was city hall in momence like to deal with for a permit? Just curious.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

My sister got the permit, so I really dont know exactly how they are, but she said Mommence was really willing to work with them to make sure everything was up to code. They did come and inspect the framing and structure.


----------



## THEMAN (Mar 9, 2005)

*Ice / water Shield*



twaters12 said:


> Is it necessary to install ice/water underlayment on the eaves of an un-heated garage that is attached to the house?



Twaters12

N.Y.S. Residential Code requires ice and water shield 24" from outside wall--but it"s a good idea to do your garage, some time you might want to insulate the garage.
al


----------

